# God isn't he generous!!!



## Younglutonmum

Thort id share with you the generosity of my babys sperm doner

He texted me to inform me that at the beginning of July he will happily give me £300 towards baby bits and then................nothing at all, zilch not a penny!!

He just simply cannot even afford to give me a tenner a week once LO is here as he has other expenses such as driving lessons & going out with his friends!

He also happily reminded me that he will be away in Spain when im due

Aren't I a lucky mummy to be :rofl:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Go through the courts. I don't know about there, but here...if he has a job, he will not SEE the money. They will garnish his wages. That is what I'm doing to Adam :)

Sneaky frigger, I am


----------



## nikky0907

Drag his ass into court!

This infuriates me.I mean why the hell do those idiots think that they hold the cards,that they can just decide things like that on their own?!:grr:

IT ISN'T HIS DECISION TO MAKE!

It's not like he spilled something on the carpet,he made a child and with that he made himself financially tied for life! Emotions-thats his choice but this isn't his,this is a choice that either you agree with or his paycheck will go straight to your pocket...

Just like he didn't care about you when he made this ''decision'' you shouldn't care wether he has to donate blood to buy himself food after the rest of his money goes for child support...

:hug:


----------



## babezone

the thing is.....although taking him to court is a good idea.....in order for his name to be on the birth cetificate he has to be there so if he wants to be an arse he can refuse to and say his not the dad...then its going to take alot longer as he will be required to take a dna test etc jus depends how much of an ass-hole he wants to be...personally i think its selfish puttin going out etc before his unborn baby...grr men lol! xx xx good luck x x


----------



## leeanne

Try not to spend it all in one place, hon!

$300? WTF is that? So this is how much it costs to bring up a child for 18 years? Ridiculous!

:hugs:


----------



## anita665

It makes me really angry to hear about guys who don't do their part. On one hand I think you should take him to court for the money but on the other you've got to wonder if it's really worth the hassle. Especially with the possible hurtful things that can be said and done, like claiming not to be the father.


----------



## Moulder86

Well my ex keeps saying he told me at the start to get rid of it and as it was my decision to keep it then basically 'he doesn't have to do anything'. That isn't exactly what he said but that's what he means. x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Moulder86 said:


> Well my ex keeps saying he told me at the start to get rid of it and as it was my decision to keep it then basically 'he doesn't have to do anything'. That isn't exactly what he said but that's what he means. x

I have something similar going on my end.

CSA though, love. Massive :hugs: what a moron.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol I just had to laugh when I recieved the text!!!

Im not even angry with him. Am going to take the £300 with a big smile plastered on my face & then once Anais is here i'll hit him with the CSA!!

He can deny she's his all he wants because im happy to sit back & go through DNA tests. They'll just make him pay back everything he owes us :)

Hahaha :)


----------



## brownhairedmom

Yuppp they will too. There was a guy here who wouldn't pay his child support, he even quit his job so he wouldn't have to pay...eventually he had to get another job and with all the back payments and all, he ended up owing 20,000 dollars! Jackass, got what he deserved!


----------



## loulou83

Yes as somebody else said it's not his fucking decision to make! That's the one thing that winds me up the most about men... they seem to think they can opt out. Take him to court and get money off him if nothing but to be spiteful imo. after you get the 300 quid of course!


----------



## mBLACK

Take that SOB to court!!!:hissy:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Right after she is born, I would partition the court for a DNA test. If he wont acknowledge her and go on the birth certificate. He can't not show up to court, he would be in contempt. Then when they have the results and its his, you can ask for a wage assignment for the child support. And the good thing is the courts decide how much he has to give you, which would probably be more than you could get his ass to agree to outside of court. My mom had to literally take my dad to court 35 times over 5-6 years. She would get a wage assignment and he would quit his job. But he ended up owing so much back child support. And they were married and she was left single with 3 young kids. Some men are terrible. Dont wait around after your daughter is born, take him to court straight away, especially if he wont go on the birth certificate. Good luck!! =)


----------



## Younglutonmum

BurtonBaby said:


> Right after she is born, I would partition the court for a DNA test. If he wont acknowledge her and go on the birth certificate. He can't not show up to court, he would be in contempt. Then when they have the results and its his, you can ask for a wage assignment for the child support. And the good thing is the courts decide how much he has to give you, which would probably be more than you could get his ass to agree to outside of court. My mom had to literally take my dad to court 35 times over 5-6 years. She would get a wage assignment and he would quit his job. But he ended up owing so much back child support. And they were married and she was left single with 3 young kids. Some men are terrible. Dont wait around after your daughter is born, take him to court straight away, especially if he wont go on the birth certificate. Good luck!! =)

Thanks hunni :)

I don't actual want him on the birth certificate but shall be passing his details over to CSA straight after Anais is born lol!! xxx


----------



## CurlySue

Ladies, trust me. If you live in England (I know not all of you do) they LEGALLY cannot avoid paying child support if the child is theirs. It is dictated on earnings. They HAVE to pay a proportional amount related to their earnings and, if they do not, then get taken to court. 

Holidays, driving lessons, no court would take those into account when dictating what he should be paying, i.e if he can afford holidays and driving lessons he can afford to pay you for the upkeep of HIS child.


----------



## Younglutonmum

:)

Im entitled to a whole £9 a week from him!! Oh woop

Arghhh well, least it's £9 I know he doesn't want to pay lol


----------



## CurlySue

Younglutonmum said:


> :)
> 
> Im entitled to a whole £9 a week from him!! Oh woop
> 
> Arghhh well, least it's £9 I know he doesn't want to pay lol

Its the principle though, isn't it? If nine quid is what it is dictated he can afford then, even if he misses some nine quid payments he gets taken to court. 

They can actually put people in prison for repeatedly failing to pay up! Will he want to go to jail for the sake of nine quid?

Also, if he gets a higher paid job then the money you get for the baby goes up. Like I said, if he can afford to go to Spain and get driving lessons he can afford a child he helped to create.

Don't let him off lightly!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Oh I certainly won't hun!!

It really is down to the principle of the matter

I know he's looking for a better paid job so I pray he gets one as it's more money for LO lol

Probably the only time I wish him well :rofl:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

have u still got the txt ? i would send it bk to him saying do u remember ur commited to ur son or daughter ur letting them down before they are even born xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

I just can't be bothered with the fight anymore

I'm just gonna sit back & enjoy these last 7 weeks with my bump :)

He's ruined alot of my pregnancy for me & i'm determined that he doesn't ruin the rest of it for me

:hug:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Younglutonmum said:


> Lol I just had to laugh when I recieved the text!!!
> 
> Im not even angry with him. Am going to take the £300 with a big smile plastered on my face & then once Anais is here i'll hit him with the CSA!!
> 
> He can deny she's his all he wants because im happy to sit back & go through DNA tests. They'll just make him pay back everything he owes us :)
> 
> Hahaha :)

 
good good :D 

I did that with my boys Dad I never got a penny when we were together then when we split nothing changed so CSA contacted him he gave me £150 thinking that will shut me up and keep CSA happy?? erm no.........and now he has to give £ weekly or his wages are arrested :rofl::happydance: knob head lmao


----------



## sweetsammi

lmao oh dear!! Does he seriously think he can actually get away with that?? And if he goes to Spain he will only make it worse for himself because he wont ever see the baby therefore the courts will make him give you more i would have thought! What a dick! CSA...is all i can say. Big hugs luv. x


----------



## mizzi

lol would have thought paying for your baby was more important thqan going out with friends, maybe i missed the point somewhere lol

drag his ass in to court, cos i know thats what id do :D


----------



## Younglutonmum

mizzi said:


> lol would have thought paying for your baby was more important thqan going out with friends, maybe i missed the point somewhere lol
> 
> drag his ass in to court, cos i know thats what id do :D

Stuarts life priorities are in the following order - 

1. Going on holiday
2. Going on the piss
3. Driving lessons
4. Saving up for a car
5. Saving up for a tatoo
5. Buying designer clothes
6. Slagging me off at evry opportunity

etc etc etc

100. The baby

He is a knob end


----------



## sweetsammi

Oh jeese..that sounds like Ewan!!! All the above but swap the designer clothes for xbox games! x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol knew I forgot something!!

Put in Xbox games at number 7 :rofl:


----------



## dizzy65

aww that sucks *hugs*


----------

